# Land owner uncased gun in vehicle??



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Got a 20 ga on the tractor. ALWAYS.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Petronius said:


> You ran around with guns in the truck and on a tractor in Michigan?




It happens!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

plugger said:


> It happens!


Some people only follow the law when it suits them.


----------

